# PC shuts down all of a sudden and needs to power on to boot into windows... Please help...



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2014)

Hai,

*PC shuts down all of a sudden and needs to power on to boot into windows*... My config is in my Signature.Is it the Mobo or the PSU? My Mobo is Gigabyte B85M-D3H Rev1.0 & PSU is Corsair VS550.Do I need to change the PSU as I was thinking to buy Seasonic S12II 520w in March. 
*I re-assembled my whole PC 2 times but I could not rectify this.*
Please help...


Thanks,
BSSunil


----------



## RBX (Dec 10, 2014)

It could be overheating. See if heat sink/fan are properly placed, and use a temperature monitoring utility.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2014)

RBX said:


> It could be overheating. See if heat sink/fan are properly placed, and use a temperature monitoring utility.



This shutdown happens even when I am browsing internet or doing very simple tasks and not like gaming.It did not happen even one time during gaming.

Any other suggestions please...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2014)

Any other suggestions please...


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 12, 2014)

first go into bios and do a default settings save and exit.... and then try just keep ur pc on and see it happens again.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 12, 2014)

blue screen of death ?


----------



## Alok (Dec 13, 2014)

1. Check your OC settings...if OCing then don't. Test it.
2. Reset BIOS. Test again.
3. Get your friend's PSU, replace your PSU with It and check if problem still persist.


----------



## napsterv (Dec 22, 2014)

The Corsair VS Series PSU's are Blacklisted.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2014)

napsterv said:


> The Corsair VS Series PSU's are Blacklisted.



Maybe you are right as the PSU is not probably providing enough power or it does not support the Haswell sleep states.I will go with Seasonic as it is better in all terms.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought a CX430 PSU + CM Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler but my temps are still very high. The assembler who have done the assembling did not put the cooler in its usual position but take a look here for the temps & Cabby foto:

*i.imgur.com/Npr2eUA.png

*i.imgur.com/LpL1dmJl.jpg


----------



## Alok (Mar 23, 2015)

its high without any load 
try changing thermal paste.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Alok said:


> its high without any load
> try changing thermal paste.



I found out the problem. CM Hyper TX3 Evo 4 legs did not properly seat on the processor itself as 2 of the 4 legs broke of because of a stupid ******* ASSEMBLER who took Rs.500 for assembling my PC.

Can I get TX3 Evo RMA'ed as it is only 5 days old.Will I get a new one.

Now see the temps even with the Intel Stock cooler itself:

*i.imgur.com/zvK0ikQ.png


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2015)

Good it had doubt about heatsink/thermal paste. Ask the customer support, I think they won't provide new as its damaged due to poor handling.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Alok said:


> Good it had doubt about heatsink/thermal paste. Ask the customer support, I think they won't provide new as its damaged due to poor handling.



I asked the Cooler Master Service Center walla. He said I should return it to the seller so that the seller will RMA the product himself.


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2015)

very nice then  And I hope you'll assemble your PC by yourself next time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> very nice then  And I hope you'll assemble your PC by yourself next time.



I am happy that my PC problem has been solved at last.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I bought a CX430 PSU + CM Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler but my temps are still very high. The assembler who have done the assembling did not put the cooler in its usual position but take a look here for the temps & Cabby foto:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Npr2eUA.png
> 
> *i.imgur.com/LpL1dmJl.jpg



Mother of cable-management!

On topic: 

90+ degrees on casual usage? Wow, you are killing your CPU. Change your TIM and make sure your heatsink is attached firmly. Do this first and then check if the problem gets resolved.

- - - Updated - - -

For a better calibration of temperature, use RealTemp or HWMonitor. I don't trust other utilities to be accurate.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Mother of cable-management!
> 
> On topic:
> 
> ...



Take a look at the cable management now


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/CNDXcZp.jpg



Take a look at the temps


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/59Yp0H5.png





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JXP90Nf.png


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2015)

Temps look reasonable now.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Mar 29, 2015)

Hyper TX3 Evo is a bit tricky to install. Make sure you remove your motherboard from the case before installing. I did it with the mobo in the case and it was a rather painful process, even though I have a large case.


----------



## truegenius (Apr 2, 2015)

i was going to call firebrigade but then i saw that you bring it down 

though it still looks high to me, as you have 42'C as minimum temp and its not full summer yet, this means heatsink still need proper installation, i think it could cross 70'C during gaming

check with prime95 (keep eye on temp side by side) and see of it goes above 70'C rapidly , if yes then improper instalation confirmed also let us know your observation

which thermal paste you are using now , is the old leftover on heatsink or you cleaned heatsink and cpu and used a new thermal paste ( maybe the one which came with tx3 ( if it comes with ) ) ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2015)

Now see my temps with CM Hyper TX3 Evo installed.

*i.imgur.com/rnrG3LI.png


----------



## jasku (Apr 3, 2015)

If those max temps are while gaming, your cooler is doing a very good job. I get load temps of 65-70C on my i2500k with CM 212 Evo.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2015)

jasku said:


> If those max temps are while gaming, your cooler is doing a very good job. I get load temps of 65-70C on my i2500k with CM 212 Evo.



These temps are while just browsing and if I get 70C while gaming is it good enough... Please reply...


----------



## Alok (Apr 3, 2015)

bssunil said:


> These temps are while just browsing and if I get 70C while gaming is it good enough... Please reply...



its good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

Alok said:


> its good.



Thanks buddy...

- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> Hyper TX3 Evo is a bit tricky to install. Make sure you remove your motherboard from the case before installing. I did it with the mobo in the case and it was a rather painful process, even though I have a large case.



Yes I had removed the mobo from the case and installed the cooler and then re-assembled the whole system after a full clean-up.


----------



## jasku (Apr 6, 2015)

bssunil said:


> These temps are while just browsing and if I get 70C while gaming is it good enough... Please reply...



Yes, you should be fine mate.


----------



## a3clay (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a similar problem. PC shuts down randomly esp. when I do multitasking. I have also checked my CPU temp and M/B temp. It is normal. I don't know how to solve this. Please help.The following is my pc configuration:
4 GB ram DDR3-1333
64 bit OS
i5-333CPU@3 GHz
ASROCK B75 M
HD 6670 Sapphire graphics
Seasonic 750 W


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2015)

a3clay said:


> I have a similar problem. PC shuts down randomly esp. when I do multitasking. I have also checked my CPU temp and M/B temp. It is normal. I don't know how to solve this. Please help.The following is my pc configuration:
> 4 GB ram DDR3-1333
> 64 bit OS
> i5-333CPU@3 GHz
> ...



do memtest


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

Do Memtest and check the temps. If those temps cross 70c (after 90c it automatically shutsdown to protect itself from further damage)then you need to change both your thermal paste & CPU Cooler which I did.


----------

